# Power Mac G4 ne s'allume plus !!!



## maxime.g (20 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous et merci d'avance.

J'ai un vieux PowerMac G4 que je n'utilisais pas depuis quelques mois. La semaine dernière  j'ai voulu le remettre en marche est la orage est désespoir il ne s'allume plus...
Pourtant pas de signe comme quoi la CM à grillé, pas de bruits suspect à l'allumage, pas d'odeur de barbecue. En fait lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton en facade power la diode s'allume mais rien ne se passe... Je relache la diode s'éteint, mais tjrs rien :rateau:

Alors d'ou cela peut venir??? L'alimentation ? comment dans ce cas la testé (j'ai qu'un mac fixe) voila
 Merci


----------



## ntx (20 Août 2006)

Reset de la PMU ! Fais une recherche sur le forum pour le démarche à suivre.  Le petit bouton carré noir sur ta carte mère : une petite pression dessus devrait décoincer la bête.
Attention de ne pas trop insister sous peine de tout bloquer définitivement.


----------



## JPTK (20 Août 2006)

maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous et merci d'avance.
> 
> J'ai un vieux PowerMac G4 que je n'utilisais pas depuis quelques mois. La semaine dernière  j'ai voulu le remettre en marche est la orage est désespoir il ne s'allume plus...
> Pourtant pas de signe comme quoi la CM à grillé, pas de bruits suspect à l'allumage, pas d'odeur de barbecue. En fait lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton en facade power la diode s'allume mais rien ne se passe... Je relache la diode s'éteint, mais tjrs rien :rateau:
> ...




Change la pile déjà  On en trouve même à carrouf.


----------



## maxime.g (24 Août 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Change la pile déjà  On en trouve même à carrouf.



C'est fait mais c'est pas ça... Je cherche un moyen de tester l'alim quelqu'un a une idée, je cherche


----------



## ntx (24 Août 2006)

maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait mais c'est pas ça... Je cherche un moyen de tester l'alim quelqu'un a une idée, je cherche


Et le reset de la PMU ?


----------



## maxime.g (25 Août 2006)

C'est fait aussi (petit bouton foncé à coté de la pile on est d'accord ?)


----------



## ntx (25 Août 2006)

Oui, c'est lui. Si simplement appuyer sur le bouton n'a pas suffit, tu peux toujours chercher dans le support d'Apple, il y a toute une procédure pour resetter proprement la PMU. Parce qu'à première vue, tous les symptômes d'un problème de PMU sont là. C'est quoi comme G4 un Quickilver ?


----------



## maxime.g (25 Août 2006)

Non c'est un G4 standart celui-ci :




En fait la diode power s'allume quand je reste appuyer sur le bouton et elle s'&#233;teint lorsque je relache. Seul signe de vie, aucun son aucun boot rien...

J'y &#233;tais mais bon. La soluce propos&#233; enlever la pile attendre la remettre, reset attendre, rebrancher et si &#231;a marche ps contacter aplle mouais...http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=95037


----------

